# Albert Fung's Nissan Skyline R33 GT-R



## Chimera (Dec 30, 2009)

*The Nissan Skyline R33 is a common sight in the tuner scene since several years. The import of the cars has risen a lot in Europe. Still it's often that we spot a specimen that you simply can't describe in other words than a piece of art. Albert Fung has turned his Nissan Skyline R33 GT-R into one of those masterpieces.

Read the whole feature on Feature: Albert Fung?s Skyline R33 GT-R - Features - RPM Vision.*


----------



## SkylinePAP (Sep 12, 2009)

Great Feature! Best of all, u don't see R33's often in Chicago out of all places!


----------



## familycar (May 24, 2011)

i really need to figure out how people are getting skylines in the states haha


----------



## FireDan50 (Oct 6, 2009)

same here...i bought my BCNR33 while I was stationed at Kadena and still have it with me at my current assignment in Europe....i would love to take it back to the US w/ me.


----------



## Azim (Aug 2, 2011)

I personally think dats a girly colour man! but hey the car is still a bomb


----------

